# OS X Server - Fonction GIT



## iQuest (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise un vieux mac comme serveur sous Sierra avec Apple Server 5.3.1 (sans le dernier update d'apple). J'utilise principalement le serveur GIT intégré à Xcode (8.3.3). En quelques clic je peux aisément créer un nouveau Repo en local et configurer SourceTree sur mon poste.

Mais voilà, Apple dans sa grande sagesse à retirer un paquet de fonction du nouveau Apple Server...
Exit le jolie du GIT server avec Xcode en interne 
À noter que mes projets sont souvent assez lourd (5-10 gig), donc je préfère à l'interneque  Bitbucket et GitHub.

Donc voilà depuis ce dernier update (cela fait prêt d'un ans je crois) je cherche une solution alternative, soit un GUI pour créer des GIT bare. Existe t'il autre chose que le terminal ???

Quelqu'un connait un jolie git GUI qui n'est PAS un git client... ?
Merci


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2018)

Je suppose que tu es allé sur _cette page_ qui liste plein d'outils. Rien ne te convient ?


----------



## iQuest (17 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour la réponse je vais cherche un peu.

Je me disais que comme cela fait plus d'un an qu'Apple à retirer cette fonction de Apple Server (Pas mal de personnes on chiallé à l'époque...)
Les personnes ayant le même besoin ont surement trouvé des solutions alternatives...
Mais voilà, je cherche encore....

Coté git client il est eciste des millions... coté server avec interface... je cherche....

PS. J'ai peut-être posté dans la mauvaise section, j'ignore si mon post devrait être dans OpenSource ou dans DevMac...


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2018)

Peut-être plutôt dans Dev Mac mais comme la solution sera sans doute Open Source... je n'ai pas pensé à déplacer le fil.


----------



## byte_order (20 Octobre 2018)

J'aurai bien suggérer d'installer gitlab via un docker sur votre mac, mais il me semble que le support de docker sur un mac nécessite El Capitan minimum...


----------



## iQuest (21 Octobre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> J'aurai bien suggérer d'installer gitlab via un docker sur votre mac, mais il me semble que le support de docker sur un mac nécessite El Capitan minimum...



Je suis sur Sierra donc normalement ca marcherait (Comme je ne veux pas updater xCode, je ne peux passer à High Sierra).
Je suis peu familier avec docker, mais j'ai vu passer çà sur mon serveur plesk.... un serveur web en interne semble logique pour faire un git server...

J'avoue cependant être étonné du peu de logiciel pour avoir un git server en interne…. il existe PLEIN de git client allant même jusqu’au payant comme Tower… Je cherche avant tout à faire du versionning sur mes projets, donc Mercurial pourrait aussi me convenir.

Je poursuis mes recherches


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2018)

Il y a diverses méthodes pour installer GitLab. Je ne suis pas certain que pour un environnement personnel simple, utiliser Docker soit le meilleur choix (disons que ça se discute).
En dehors de Docker (ou Kubernetes), on peut l'installer très simplement avec Homebrew ou suivre la méthode indiquée ici, qui me paraît plutôt simple.


----------



## byte_order (22 Octobre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a diverses méthodes pour installer GitLab. Je ne suis pas certain que pour un environnement personnel simple, utiliser Docker soit le meilleur choix (disons que ça se discute).
> En dehors de Docker (ou Kubernetes), on peut l'installer très simplement avec Homebrew ou suivre la méthode indiquée ici, qui me paraît plutôt simple.


Attention, ca c'est le runner, c'est le soft qui permet de lancer des tâches d'intégration continue sur plateforme macos pilotées par GitLab, c'est pas le serveur GitLab lui même.

J'avoue n'avoir jamais tenté de déployer GitLab sur autre chose que du Linux, donc j'ignore la meilleure méthode pour le faire sur macOS et même si y'en a une facile...


----------



## byte_order (22 Octobre 2018)

iQuest a dit:


> Je suis sur Sierra donc normalement ca marcherait (Comme je ne veux pas updater xCode, je ne peux passer à High Sierra)
> Je suis peu familier avec docker, mais j'ai vu passer çà sur mon serveur plesk.... un serveur web en interne semble logique pour faire un git server...


Au temps pour moi, j'ai confondu l'ordre des versions macOS ne suivant plus ça d'aussi près qu'à une époque.
Donc, oui, cela serait une piste à explorer.



> J'avoue cependant être étonné du peu de logiciel pour avoir un git server en interne…. il existe PLEIN de git client allant même jusqu’au payant comme Tower… Je cherche avant tout à faire du versionning sur mes projets, donc Mercurial pourrait aussi me convenir.



Le mode serveur de Git est livré de base dans la distribution officielle de git en fait, c'est git-daemon.
Mais il n'y a aucune interface graphique d'administration par contre.

Si toutefois cela ne vous rebute pas:
https://nishabe.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/setting-up-a-local-git-server/

Ou encore (pour l'installer en service launchd) :
https://coderwall.com/p/9lzkww/setting-up-a-git-daemon-on-mac-os-x

Mercurial est bien aussi, le hic c'est que Git est devenu tellement omniprésent que tous les outils DVCS, graphiques en particulier, se focalisent ultra majoritairement sur Git.
Le fait qu'il existe une librairie libgit2 y aide beaucoup d'ailleurs.
Du coup, les autres DVCS se retrouvent de plus en plus minoritaires, étouffés.


----------



## iQuest (22 Octobre 2018)

Merci byte_order de tes réponses 

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi que Git reste le poids lourd des DVCS. Je suis dailleurs très heureux d'utiliser SourceTree avec Git. Je connais les bases de git et j'apprécie beacoup d'avoir un outils si puissant avec quelques clics.

À l'époque j'avais essayer de créer mon petit serveur avec Homebrew de mémoire et blablabla... et au final je n'arrais pas à faire mes commit correctement....
C'est pourquoi je m'étais tourner vers l'application Apple Serveur (20-30$ ?) en un clic je crée mes repo et basta, pas de soucis, accessible via SourceTree en https ou ssh et tout marche....

C'est ce qui me fait le plus peur avec les solutions serveur web... il y a souvent plusieurs étapes pré-requise:
Genre oui installer git serveur reste super facile...
- mais vous devez avoir ssh de configurer correctement, avez-vous votre rsa ? Votre certificat est-il un self-signed ? vous avez votre https, une addresse fixe en interne... et blabla...

Réalistement il se peu que je sois forcé de prendre cette vois ou de garder mon setup actuelle...
Dans tous les cas, merci bombi et byte_order, même si je râle pas mal, vos avis sont très appréciés


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2018)

iQuest a dit:


> Merci byte_order de tes réponses
> 
> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi que Git reste le poids lourd des DVCS. Je suis dailleurs très heureux d'utiliser SourceTree avec Git. Je connais les bases de git et j'apprécie beacoup d'avoir un outils si puissant avec quelques clics.
> 
> ...


Disons que si tout ceci te saoule, alors Docker et le conteneur _ad hoc_ sera sans doute une solution plutôt simple [tu n'échapperas quand même pas à un soupçon de configuration malgré tout... ]


----------

